# sex chat ? is it right?



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

i love speaking sexy with my girl friends.. i used this with my ex gf but left me 

one of this reason alos.. now im loving a new girl, everyday im controlling 

speaking lik sexy.. i dont know when should i start this cos jus one week only 

started speak, and how deep i can speak with her.. please give some idea 

about it, i love sex chat more than that she wont thing me wrong.. how to 

implement?


----------



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

246 view but still no one reply.. if this topic is not a valuable one then 

please delete it cos often im coming and seeing is der anybody has 

replied


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's not unusual for a lot of people to view a thread and not reply. Take a look at other threads... some have hundreds who view and only a few replies.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sam36666 said:


> i love speaking sexy with my girl friends.. i used this with my ex gf but left me


Most girls will feel like you are a player if you start talking that way to them right off.


sam36666 said:


> one of this reason alos.. now im loving a new girl, everyday im controlling


What do you mean you are controlling every day? Do you mean that you treat her in a controlling way? What do you do?


sam36666 said:


> speaking lik sexy.. i dont know when should i start this cos jus one week only


That’s way too early to start the sex talk. You need to get to know her as a person first. What does she like? How much time do you spend just talking with her about non-sexual things? Like what she likes? What are her goals in life? 

Any sex talk should wait for a month or two.


sam36666 said:


> started speak, and how deep i can speak with her.. please give some idea


You sound like the only thing you are interested in her for is sex and sex talk. She’s a person you know. You need to talk to her about other things first.


sam36666 said:


> about it, i love sex chat more than that she wont thing me wrong.. how to implement?


When you say sex chat, do you mean on the computer? Or in person?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sam, I wrote a long post to you here...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...720-really-i-dont-know-please.html#post583689


Could you reply to that?


----------

